# Changing Water Pump on 83 Stanza



## knji (Oct 26, 2003)

New member here.

So far, I have removed the belts, the timing belt upper cover, alternator is out of the way but the timing belt lower cover preventing access to the water pump bolts will not come off. It looks like I will have to take off the crankshaft pulley to be able to get this lower cover off.

Are there any other tricks in changing the water pump is or this normal procedure? 

Where is the windshield washer pump in these cars? 

Thanks

Klaus
83 Stanza


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Sounds like normal procedure..... I HOPE you have a Haynes or Chiltons Manual..... If not go get one.... the BEST $15-20 youll spend on your car....


----------

